

PowerDNS.net down for more than 11 hours - AxisOfEval

PowerDNS (not to be confused by the DNS server of the same name) is a popular DNS hosting service based out of the Netherlands.<p>They&#x27;ve been down for over 11 hours now. There were no advisories or notices of any kind! What&#x27;s worse? There is no way to communicate with them officially over the Internet. Why? They used their own services.
======
pallandt
There's a notice on their website homepage, something about a 3rd party's
services being down, although not worded very politely. I presume lots of
other people attempted to contact them about it. PS: Are you with Trilab by
any chance? Look on
[https://www.powerdns.com/about.html](https://www.powerdns.com/about.html)
"Trilab hosts a PowerDNS based DNS hosting service called "PowerDNS.Net
Hosting". This is a service of Trilab, and not of PowerDNS.COM BV."

~~~
AxisOfEval
Their homepage is [http://powerdns.net/](http://powerdns.net/), __not
__[http://powerdns.com/;](http://powerdns.com/;) and yes they are incorporated
as TriLab. Like I said, they're (PowerDNS application & TriLab) hosted on
their own their own infrastructure, which is currently hosed.

So basically, PowerDNS.COM BV is doing a public service to TriLab BV by
putting up a notice. And of course, one is bound to lose politesse when held
responsible for stuff one hasn't done or isn't responsible for.

And, no I am not with Trilab and I have nothing to do with their service
besides being a harrowed __paying __customer.

Edit: Blog post by the people at PowerDNS BV (not related to PowerDNS.NET)
[http://blog.powerdns.com/2014/04/13/on-powerdns-com-and-
expr...](http://blog.powerdns.com/2014/04/13/on-powerdns-com-and-express-
powerdns-net-hosting-by-trilab/)

------
dallbee
They must have been using PowerDNS.

